# Taser Defense?



## FearlessFreep (Jan 4, 2008)

I was reading this article (Taser Parties) and it brought to mind something I've  been thinking of for awhile...that of self-defense against a taser.  I think tasers will probably become street weapons like knives and guns, but I think thy are unique enough threats to warrant a focused self-defense approach

As anyone put thought into self-defense against tasers yet


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 4, 2008)

I wouldn't go with the "Don't tase me, bro." approach.  It's amazingly ineffective.  I thought this was funny:



> Shafman says many of her women customers love that the C2 is small enough to fit in their purses, and that it comes in a variety of colors. When it comes to choosing weapons, she says, a lot of women want them in pink.
> 
> "It's a girl power kind of thing," Shafman says. "You're kind of making a statement: I know I'm a woman. I know I'm the most sought after victim in regards to sexual assault, sexual abuse. So please stay away from me. If in the event you do come after me, I'm going to use my pink Taser to put you on the ground."


 
Pink: because 88 million jigawatts alone doesn't make a statement.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 4, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> I wouldn't go with the "Don't tase me, bro." approach.  It's amazingly ineffective.  I thought this was funny:
> 
> Pink: because 88 million jigawatts alone doesn't make a statement.




Yeah, but being laid out by a cute pink weapon is just embarrassing


----------



## Big Don (Jan 4, 2008)

Is not provoking someone a defense?  
Tasers, like firearms can function just fine at distances no martial artist is likely to be able to cover in time. The best I can think of off hand is diving or running to the left or right JUST as it is fired. Those little darts fly out fairly straight, and fast. Getting out of the way may work better against a taser than against a spray or a firearm, for the simple reason that even police tasers are single shot weapons.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 4, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> Yeah, but being laid out by a cute pink weapon is just embarrassing


As is being laid out by the 4'9 17 year old blond in my class...:vu:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2008)

I've wondered myself about defense against a Taser. How fast do the darts travel? Is it reasonable to hope to dodge them, or to swat them out of the way? I don't have any experience with them.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 4, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I've wondered myself about defense against a Taser. How fast do the darts travel? Is it reasonable to hope to dodge them, or to swat them out of the way? I don't have any experience with them.


The electrodes that are shot out of the "gun" are small... and move very fast, I'd imagine it'd be like trying to swat a couple of speeding hornets or bees out of the way. Timing would have to be split-microsecond between when the attacker pulls the trigger and when they reach you. So unless you're Neo the chosen one... 
I'm not sure about this either but I believe the electrodes are live as soon as they leave the barrel and not upon impact. So even if you were to swat them you'd still get a jolt. 

Tasers in the hands of LEO's is fine and IMO they should be the ONLY ones allowed to carry them. Everyone else, the close quarter variety of the stun-guns. A criminal; robber or (worse) rapist can disarm someone via ambush at a distance from behind and have their victim down before they know they're in danger, small hairs on the back of the neck not-withstanding.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 4, 2008)

*There are a couple of responses that come to mind.*

*Some of them are:*

*Clothing depending on where you live, the amount of clothing you wear, now of course if you live in Sunny Southern California or the freakin hot butt North Texas area, your just screwed on the clothing part.*

*Drugs, didn't say I do them, but I have been involved with tasers and those on drugs.*

*The last big one, awareness and don't put yourself in places or situations that would require you to avoid a taser.*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay a taser needs its contact points on you to affect you.  As mentioned above clothes or lots of clothes, coat, etc. could inhibit a taser as it would a stun gun. (if you live in warm places as mentioned above you are SOL)   I have also been witness to several incidents in person and also watched it on film where a drunk/drugged subject rolled and rendered the taser useless because the contact points got messed up.  How easy is this to do when you are riding the dragon?  Well probably not easy but if you are riding it and you can roll that is a good start. (good luck :rofl  After that though you need to recover quick enough to defend yourself. (good luck with that if you got a good jolt :erg  So not getting hit with a taser is the most important thing!  Follow directions if ordered to by a LEO.  If you are in a violent encounter with a criminal with a taser get off line or *increase the distance dramatically*.  Best of all good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   For myself I will use a distance tool to neutralize the opponent if necessary!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 4, 2008)

_Follow directions if ordered to by a LEO_

Yeah, I'm not too worried about that one but you could say the same for a gun.  It's the taser/stun gun getting into someone of less than honorable intentions that concerns me.  Although probably les slikely as the aim of the taser is to subdue safely (for the one using it) but not lethally (for the one receiving it) and that's a nuance I don't think too many street thugs are worried about.

Still, your self-defense grows obsolete if you do not take time to consider and address new threats


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 4, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> _Follow directions if ordered to by a LEO_
> 
> Yeah, I'm not too worried about that one but you could say the same for a gun. It's the taser/stun gun getting into someone of less than honorable intentions that concerns me. Although probably les slikely as the aim of the taser is to subdue safely (for the one using it) but not lethally (for the one receiving it) and that's a nuance I don't think too many street thugs are worried about.
> 
> Still, your self-defense grows obsolete if you do not take time to consider and address new threats


 
Absolutely we all need to think out of the box!


----------



## searcher (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't want to sound to to Mr. Miyagi-ish, but "If do right, no can defense."   Somethings can be almost impossible to defend against.    Unless you want to line your clothes, especially the chest area, with a non-conductive material you will have no chance to defend against it.   JMO.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 4, 2008)

There's not much you can do to defend against a Taser or similar weapon once it makes contact with you.  The best you can do is ride it out, knowing that when it's over, you'll be ready to fight again almost immediately.

The catch is that while the police version is a 5 second ride... the civilian version is a 30 second ride, to give you time to escape.  (There are some other differences, but, in my opinion, they amount to the difference between taking a front snap kick and a front thrust kick to the solar plexus...  Not really enough to matter!)

Taser International has been responsible; you have to pass the criminal check and complete training to activate the product.  There's not much more we can ask for.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 5, 2008)

i don't have enough information on or experience with the tazers nor have i put too much thought into this until now.  i always assumed i would be able to swat them away somehow, but realistically, that doesn't seem to be such a reliable solution.  i would think that the best chance would be to take up a nonconductive sheild of some sort.  like a book or a newspaper something plastic and preferable with some surface area.  if i have a satisfactory sheild like that, i would think it would be really hard to get me by a single tazer.  - if you start rolling the second you see the tazer, i bet it would also be really hard to hit reliably, gaining distance.  the tazers are limited with range.  just like getting shot by a gun, if you cannot close and disarm then try to get away.  in the case of the tazer, one probably has greater chances than with a gun. if there is anything in the surroundings, it could be used as cover.  tazing someone is usually easy because they stand still. but if someone is running around very eratically. one would need to immobilze them or hit them with a lucky shot.
so one would need to make sure not to let the tazing procedure be done correctly.  mess it up  for the one about to do the tazing.  im sure there are countless ways to escape take cover or to render it ineffective





also, i  would  try to  even use  clothing  like an entire jacket tossed or held up at the right time. even if one get tased through the clothing which might still be able to release, i think it would be better than having the contacts hit you at heart or neck level. 
a friend of mine took at about 6 seconds of zapping by two different sized stunguns.  this was to the shoulder.  
obviously the tazers are much stronger tho. 

best bet would be to not get shot at in the first place.  

or carry a bigger tazer or a gun and when someone threatens you tell them to put down their weapon or face their doom.

j


----------



## Spinback (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd say, if you can, put something between yourself and the taser. Could be a car, or just holding a piece of wood/cardboard like a shield. As long as at least one of the darts doesn't get you, the charge won't either. And keep moving. Although they shoot fast, tasers aren't nearly as accurate as handguns, so at least make the person hesitate with a little shake'n'bake 

edit- haha, looks like the guy above me had most of this covered. Well said my friend.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> There's not much you can do to defend against a Taser or similar weapon once it makes contact with you.  The best you can do is ride it out, knowing that when it's over, you'll be ready to fight again almost immediately.


 I have to disagree with that. I've friends in LE who have been hit with Tasers (required training) and they said they were far from "immediately" ready to fight again once the Taser (effects) was "shut-off." Also as this video shows, the correctional officer wasn't ready to jump up and kick butt either. 
[yt]ACUjnJBHIZc&feature=related[/yt]



jks9199 said:


> The catch is that while the police version is a 5 second ride... the civilian version is a 30 second ride, to give you time to escape.  (There are some other differences, but, in my opinion, they amount to the difference between taking a front snap kick and a front thrust kick to the solar plexus...  Not really enough to matter!)


 Ever get shocked by a regular household current? That's just up your arm (or wherever) and maybe for just a second because of knee-jerk reaction of withdrawing from the source or dropping the wire. From my understanding the Taser when striking the torso affects the entire nervous system and the effect lasts long enough for LEO's to converge upon you, take you to the ground, roll you over (if you're not already) and get the cuffs on. 
A few seconds or 30 is more than enough time to close the distance and further incapacitate whomever it is you want to attack. The Taser doesn't have to be the only weapon in an attacker's arsenal at the moment. Slaps, clubs and knives make very nice secondary weapons. 
Also your comparison of the police and civvy versions 5 and 30 seconds? Might not that be in reverse? One would think that the police version is a longer "ride" than the civilian. 


jks9199 said:


> Taser International has been responsible; you have to pass the criminal check and complete training to activate the product.  There's not much more we can ask for.


How many guns are in the hands who would not otherwise not be able to pass a criminal background check? Guns are still being sold illegally out of the back of vans/cars/trucks so Tasers would definitely on on the bill of fare. Not to mention there are those who are of unscrupulous nature who would pass the background check and buy one for a friend who wouldn't.  
There's a LOT more I could ask for in this regard. 
:asian:


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 5, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I have to disagree with that. I've friends in LE who have been hit with Tasers (required training) and they said they were far from "immediately" ready to fight again once the Taser (effects) was "shut-off." Also as this video shows, the correctional officer wasn't ready to jump up and kick butt either.



I've taken that ride...  I was a little wobbly for a minute or two, but not even as bad as being rocked by a good, stiff right that hits close to the button.  Others in the class were quicker to recover; one guy came up swinging.  I'm confident that had it been a real fight situation, I could have bounced up swinging.



> Ever get shocked by a regular household current? That's just up your arm (or wherever) and maybe for just a second because of knee-jerk reaction of withdrawing from the source or dropping the wire. From my understanding the Taser when striking the torso affects the entire nervous system and the effect lasts long enough for LEO's to converge upon you, take you to the ground, roll you over (if you're not already) and get the cuffs on.
> A few seconds or 30 is more than enough time to close the distance and further incapacitate whomever it is you want to attack. The Taser doesn't have to be the only weapon in an attacker's arsenal at the moment. Slaps, clubs and knives make very nice secondary weapons.
> Also your comparison of the police and civvy versions 5 and 30 seconds? Might not that be in reverse? One would think that the police version is a longer "ride" than the civilian.



The experience of the Taser, specifically, is unique.  There is a little similarity to the sensation of getting bit by household current... kind of like being bearhugged is a little like being tackled.  The Neuromuscular Incapacitation that the unique Taser pulse delivers really does lock you up; there's no resisting or yanking away from a good, two probe hit.  It's a little like a massage by fire ants on steroids...  though I know one person who actually has come to enjoy it...  It takes all kinds.  I admit; I'd take a Taser hit over OC, just because it's over quicker with less aftereffects.

The civilian version has a longer ride because it's purpose is different.  For a cop, we want the guy to drop, and we'll move in and cuff him, ideally during the Taser cycle, when he can't resist.  For a civilian, the idea is to hit 'em, and run away while they can't chase you because you're locked up.  (And the Taser charge will penetrate up to 2 inches of clothing.)



> How many guns are in the hands who would not otherwise not be able to pass a criminal background check? Guns are still being sold illegally out of the back of vans/cars/trucks so Tasers would definitely on on the bill of fare. Not to mention there are those who are of unscrupulous nature who would pass the background check and buy one for a friend who wouldn't.
> There's a LOT more I could ask for in this regard.
> :asian:



I never said that a Taser won't fall into the hands of someone who shouldn't have it, only that the company has been responsible about it.  They take what steps they can to control who can purchase and activate a Taser.  There's no way that they can control what happens after a certain point in the process, anymore than Glock or S&W can control what someone does with a pistol.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 5, 2008)

wow! hats off to the guy who let himself get tazered like that.  what a badass!

as i see, the tazer is too fast to swat away safely.  maybe some more modern version of what i remembered.  still, one could evade if quick enough i  think. i  wonder how wide the exact span of the leads is and in what formation they typicaly fly out at their target.



j


----------



## zDom (Jan 7, 2008)

kaizasosei said:


> wow! hats off to the guy who let himself get tazered like that.  what a badass!



Not sure about other states, but in order to be certified to use them here in Missouri, you must go through a course that includes...

being tased 

So ALL LE officers around here who carry them have experienced it themselves.


----------



## MJS (Jan 8, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> I was reading this article (Taser Parties) and it brought to mind something I've been thinking of for awhile...that of self-defense against a taser. I think tasers will probably become street weapons like knives and guns, but I think thy are unique enough threats to warrant a focused self-defense approach
> 
> As anyone put thought into self-defense against tasers yet


 
I have no issue with anyone that wants to carry a weapon.  I'm not anti gun or knife, but I do feel that people should have a) the proper training, b) keep up with that training, c) know the use of force laws, d) train with the weapon as far as being able to deploy it.  Seems like every time a LEO uses one, there is always a big mess that follows, so it'll be interesting to see what would happen if a civilian uses one.  

On the other hand, this could be one more tool that the bad guys could use to commit a crime.  

As far as defending against one...its hard because this is a long and short range weapon.  If they're like the ones the LEOs use, where prongs come out, it can obviously be used at a distance, as well as direct contact.  I would say move your body off line, while redirecting, control, and counter strike.


----------



## tellner (Jan 8, 2008)

Taser Parties? Here's your must-have accessory.

Comes pre-loaded with "Shock the Monkey", "Electric Slide"....


----------



## LawDog (Jan 8, 2008)

Way back when the tasers first arrived on the open market they did end up in the streets. What a nightmare.
Defense against a taser would first have to be narrowed down into these areas,
1) contact taser,
2) projection taser.

The contact taser is easier to defeat than the projection taser.

F.E.I. and for real, one of the first taser type weapons used were cattle prods.
:rockets:


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Jan 8, 2008)

I just read in the news paper today that Taser International is introducing a new line of civilian tasers for 2008. It is a taser MP3 player combination. No joking. The MP3 will have 1 gig of memory and the holsters will come in an array of colors including a leopard print. Actually the MP3 Player is in the holster not the taser. Front page of the USA Today business section. Bottom of the far left column. And growing up I thought Maxwell Smart's shoe phone was cool!

Mark J.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 8, 2008)

tellner said:


> Taser Parties? Here's your must-have accessory.
> 
> Comes pre-loaded with "Shock the Monkey", "Electric Slide"....


 
..."Ride the Lightning", "Thunderstruck"...


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 8, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> ..."Ride the Lightning", "Thunderstruck"...



"Another One Bites The Dust"


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 9, 2008)

First, "stun guns" have been around for a while.  You could buy them in the magazines and at gun shows, so this isn't something "brand new" that criminals are going to have access to.

Second,  What is the intent of an attacker?  Is it to just mug you?  If it is they are going to walk up behind you and shoot you with the TASER without you knowing what has happened and steal your wallet.  Are they going to just threaten you with it to get your wallet?  If so a gun is a HECK of a lot cheaper and easier to obtain illegaly.  Again, I don't see this becoming some new weapon of choice for the average street criminal.

As an LEO I know there are products out there for LE only that cancel out the TASER.  I am not going to say what the product is, but the technology is actually impressive to watch on the demo.  It rendered the taser completely useless when it was used.  As a side note, good tactics would still prevail if the user of the TASER thinks tactically about it.

As far as tactics to use if a bad guy has one.  Your best bet is (assuming he is standing in front of you threatening you) to just start running in zig zag patterns BEFORE he pulls the trigger.  Once the trigger is initiated the probes come out at too fast a speed to "deflect"  also they come out in a pair and then spread to maximize contact distance between the two.  So it's not a case of putting your block where the laser dot is pointed.  

If only one probe does make contact and the other doesn't it is only a pain compliance and does not cause the muscular/neurological interference that makes them so effective.

People do respond in different ways, when I was tasered for our department it didn't put me down and we had a couple other guys that were also able to stand through it and "frankenstein shuffle" during the ride.  The nice thing about the taser is you can keep pulling that trigger and resending the 5 second ride if you absolutely have to.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 9, 2008)

> Not sure about other states, but in order to be certified to use them here in Missouri, you must go through a course that includes...
> 
> being tased
> 
> So ALL LE officers around here who carry them have experienced it themselves. 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________




i see now.   actually i remember hearing something llike that.  i guess would be good to know exactly what one is dishing out.  

getting me curious a little too curious about the shock.  i made myself shocker s in highschool, including charging up the capacitors from throwaway camera etc to shock.  ive been shocked a number of times a couple of times simple accidents with lightsockets etc.  but one the greatest electrifying experience i have yet had were the electric baths of japan-denki ofuro-  while in kyoto, i would seek them out. comparing the strengths of the electicity.  while some baths had currents that simply tingled, other baths could imobilize your entire body.  the trick is to control the hands.  there are electrical contacts in the form of plastic like sheets on the side of the small basin of a tub.  if your hands are together like in praying position, you're fine in even a strong electrobath-although submerging to neck can be intense. 
but when you start to spread your hands apart, towards the side, the electricity becomes unbearable about halfway three quarters.  also it depends how far into the bath you go.  if you submerge your neck, it also gets pretty funny with muscles contraced almost immobile.
i'm sure that the tasers are still much more powerful than the denki ofuro.  
even the contact tasers freak me out and i sortof dread getting tased. i'd much rather a friend try it..  however, with the denki ofuro i found it quite  enjoyable because one could regulate the strength with the hands.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 20, 2008)

My wife is a certified Taser instructor (yes, she was Tased - they all are).

If you want to defend against a Taser, don't get hit by it.

Trust me.

But specifically - if you are hit, you are at the mercy of it until the current shuts off, so a smart bad guy is going to f#ck you up when you're down so that you CAN'T "get up swinging" as someone here said.

Yes - I have spent some considerable time thinking about defending the Taser attack and unless you're watching a playoff game in Green Bay, you aren't wearing enough clothes to stop the barbs from getting you.  You need to get something hard between you and the barbs before the trigger is pulled.

For all practical purposes training against the Taser is like training against a firearm.


----------



## Zero (Feb 1, 2008)

Question:
Point taken on you're out of it as long as the current is flowing but if you can take the hit and manage to regroup yourself in between charges, can you pull those suckers out? Could you grab and tear the barbs out of you once the charge stops? 

So they can get through a thick leather jacket?


----------



## still learning (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello, Hawaii? ...taser are outlaw except for the Hawaii Police departments...and more officers are getting them too!

Tasers are excellant defense weapons.  Just that if the bad guys get them? ...we will be at there mercy!  If one was a bad guy?...you will not wait till the person is facing you...you want to taser them before they can look at you (hard to identity when unseen?).

When you are on the ground after being tase?...no chance of fighting back!

There is Pros' and con's in all weapons......Why do we keep releasing the bad guys over and over and over again? ...70% of crimes comes from repeat offender...each time they get more violent too!

The best answer is let them serve there time or end there time here on earth...Cost is rising to house one criminal $35,000 a year....to educated children is under $10,000 a year....

Crime does pay!

Aloha,  Why? ...do the bad guys have better laws to protect them? ..than the average person? .....?  .....?


----------



## chinto (Feb 2, 2008)

still learning said:


> Hello, Hawaii? ...taser are outlaw except for the Hawaii Police departments...and more officers are getting them too!
> 
> Tasers are excellant defense weapons.  Just that if the bad guys get them? ...we will be at there mercy!  If one was a bad guy?...you will not wait till the person is facing you...you want to taser them before they can look at you (hard to identity when unseen?).
> 
> ...




well like gun control or any weapons control out  lawing tasers is stupid.. IT WILL NOT WORK.. criminals can always get a weapon .. any weapon, legal or illegal.  the only person who will not get a taser in Hawaii is the honest law abiding person!  so I would suggest that you tell your state government to wake up, smell the coffee and repeal that stupidity.. ohh and get a good pistol and other guns too on principle...  also good kama , and staff and maybe a sword and spear!


----------



## still learning (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello, Our Hawaii government does not work real well too many people in both houses...too many compromises..you end up with a NOT complete bills...in the end....the average person...loses.

It is NOT the taser that is the problems...our justice systems do not know how to keep all those in prison to serve a full term...NO parole boards...and stiffer punishments is NEEDED. ...and repeat offenders...should NEVER be release....

Everyone knows child predators and rapist...ALL NEVER CURE..WITH JAIL SENTENCES....STEALING IS AN  ADDICTED...and dope you need people who wants to stop....to want to be cure.

IN the end....the average good person loses to crime.

Our laws flavoriate the wrong people...it should be governament of laws by the people...and leave an religionous tones out!  Nothing wrong with getting rid of the bad people in this world.   'Cost to us is $34,000 dollars of our TAX money to house and care for them in Jails...and the cost is rasing each year....YOUR TAX DOLLARS AT WORK....Aloha...RELIEF IS NEEDED...


----------



## still learning (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello, Just saw in the news...ONLY seven (7) states do not allow Tasers for it citizens.  Hawaii is one of them.

Aloha,  Yep? ..Hawaii is always behind on things...


----------



## jamz (Feb 5, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about tasers becoming mainstream badguy tools.  They are too limited for an enterprise like that.  They can only be used once before re-activation, they are not popular enough yet to be easily and often stolen, they are not as intimidating as a firearm, nor as robust or durable.

Pretty good tools for self defense, but not good tools for a bad guy, fortunately.


----------



## joeygil (Feb 5, 2008)

still learning said:


> Hello, Just saw in the news...ONLY seven (7) states do not allow Tasers for it citizens. Hawaii is one of them.
> 
> Aloha, Yep? ..Hawaii is always behind on things...


 
Don't know about that.  They allow gay marriage (which I consider progress, but that's my politics).  That's ahead of most of the other states.


Back to the original topic.

I assume we're talking about civilian Tasers used for nefarious purposes (my neighbor's kid was mugged for his iPod by a Taser wielding person).  Civilian Tasers are limited to 15 feet range.  So if you are out that far, or close to it, you could make a break for it.  

Otherwise, if you're in close - treat it like firearm defense - grab and move.  Also take comfort that your life probably isn't in danger.  Hopefully they won't have a follow up knife.

As to the speed of the barbs, I read 170 feet per second (according to the interwebs).  That'll cover 15 feet in maybe a 10th of a second.  That's slower than a typical paint-ball, and I have a friend who would regularly dodge them, but not at 15 feet.

Question:  Do you need to shut off the Tasing before touching the target?  If this is a standard mugging, and they have to shut it off, then they effectively release you before they can grab you purse/wallet.  Somehow I don't think so, since the current travels electrode to electrode - not to ground.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2008)

Twice tasered but still able to go and naked to boot:

http://www.lohud.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080204/NEWS02/802040438

Nothing works all the time as there are simply no absolutes.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Given the fact that Taser International goes to quite a bit of effort, including registering each unique cartridge and filling with confetti that gets left at the scene trackable back to the purchaser, the potential for abuse is extremely low.

As for defense against the Taser.....consider it the same as a firearm....In otherwords, if you're counting on dodging it AFTER it's fired, you're barking up the wrong tree.  Your defense strategy should be pre-emptive along the lines of gun defense, i.e. take aways.

As Tasers have to be used within 15 feet (civilian cartridges) to 21 to 25 feet (Law Enforcement), the user does have to be close.......using some sort of shield might be effect, say a Trash can lid or your buddy.   Unlike bullets, Taser cartridges are unlikely to penetrate anything but soft objects.

Again, your likelihood of being Tasered is low versus being shot or stabbed....but if confronted by some drunken female with a pink Taser, running out of range is quite effective......remember 15 feet is the maximum range for civilian cartridges.


----------



## Hudson (May 9, 2008)

I just read the same article and was wondering about taser defense myself. 
There are a few aspects which are similar to gun defense:

If at close range, you can try to disarm the taser. A lot of 'Reality Based' MAs teach these sort of techniques (some better than others). The bottom line in all of them is get out of the line of fire first and secure the weapon. If a person is close enough to you such that you could disarm a firearm or a taser, then that person obviously doesn't realize how to properly utilise the weapon (why use a gun at close range? Intimidation. A gun is properly used a few paces away minimum). Of course, this might not be an option.

Also, from what I remember in some gun defense seminars I took, it is exceedingly more difficult to hit a moving target than a stationary one. I think the statistic was something like 60% less likely to hit a moving target unless trained to do so. And the type of person/civilian who you might have to defend against a taser attack probably lacks sufficient training to hit a moving target (as a previous poster said, always do what a LEO says). Especially if it is someone who just picked their hot-pink C2 up at a "Taser Party" I wouldn't expect them to be Annie Oakley.

1st defense: Movement. Be a hard target to hit. Don't try and swat the barbs grasshopper. Get out of the effective range. Those taser cables can't hit you if they aren't long enough.

Also, I just read a news article via yahoo where a criminal could not be apprehended because his clothing prevented the taser barbs from completing the circuit necessary to provide the shock. 

2nd Defense: Thick clothes. I imagine a leather jacket is a good start since most people would probably aim for the body (man I can't imagine getting tased in the face, yikes!)

But of course, the best defense would to not get yourself in such a position, but we all know that right?

-Hudson


----------



## geezer (May 9, 2008)

Man, if these things ever do get popular on the street, I'll be carrying a kevlar umbrella. Ever see "The Avengers"?


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 9, 2008)

Read up on what the taser barbs can penitrate. You will find some cloths do stop the barbs while others insulate enough so the power cannot be transfered. Kelvar does very well and it stops bullets and in many cases knives to!

Also Tasers have a very short range and just two shots. Stepping off the 'X' very quickly and moving away at great speed might work.

Aside that, yes any intervening object will interfear with it (like an umbrella.) What most people don't know is tanks defeat weapons like the Dragon and TOW by moving behind trees once they see the signature of the weapon firing or pop smoke and use it to obscure.

Bit off topic but... do note, at least in Texas here if one pulls a Taser to rob someone, the other will be considered to be in fear of their life (Tasers can kill and of course you become helpless if it's used on you) and thus if armed with a firearm, you can use it on them (our CHL numbers are getting close to 1/2 millon.. the DPS is swamped with request for licenses!) So whipping out a Taser and saying 'stick'em up' might not be such a good idea. Never bring a Taser to a gunfight.

Deaf


----------



## FieldDiscipline (May 11, 2008)

Does the Taser complete the eletrical circuit using the second wire or does it earth using the ground?

I'm also curious as to how much it hurts, does it just lock you up or does it really hurt too?  Do the barbs penetrate skin?


----------



## jks9199 (May 11, 2008)

FieldDiscipline said:


> Does the Taser complete the eletrical circuit using the second wire or does it earth using the ground?
> 
> I'm also curious as to how much it hurts, does it just lock you up or does it really hurt too?  Do the barbs penetrate skin?


The Taser completes the circuit via the two leads or barbs.  A one barb hit is inneffective.  It also requires a certain spread between the barbs for the NMI pulse to work; without that, it's just a pain-compliance effect.  

As to the feeling...  It's very uncomfortable and disorienting.  Your muscles are all locking, pulling against each other, harder than you can do voluntarily.  There's some localized burning sort of pain at the point of the barbs.  It's an individual experience; I know one guy who's a Taser instructor who says it's kind of like a massage!  Personally... I'd take another hit from a Taser over being sprayed with OC or clocked with a baton -- but it's not something I'm going out of my way to experience!


----------



## FieldDiscipline (May 11, 2008)

Very interesting.  Thank you.


----------

